# Downsides to the Cosco Scenera?



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

I know there must be some otherwise for $50 everyone would buy one.







So does anyone want to help me out?The weight limit isn't very high.What else?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## luvmybaby333 (Nov 13, 2009)

I dunno. The rear-facing weight limit is quite comparable to most of the more expensive brands. I think the downsides would be minimal padding and not so extensive side-impact protection. Kids really seem to like them, though. My DD enjoyed hers. Then I bought a Recaro Como and switched her to it instead... and she isn't as fond of that one.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

It's a bare bones seat and can be challenging to install, but it is perfectly safe and a great value.


----------



## faithsstuff (Nov 30, 2008)

the latch things are a pain the butt, but ours works great, is easy to clean and we don't regret it.


----------



## mags (May 4, 2004)

I agree with the others. It is bare bones and lacks padding. However, if that doesn't bother your child, then it should be ok. We got ours as a travel carseat and now use it as a spare in DH's car. My kids have much plusher seats in my minivan for everyday use (britax marathons).


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

I'd rather see kids in a Scenera than some of the spendier seats, to be honest.

It's not cute and it's not cushy, and installing RFing can be a PITA, and it won't get most kids to a safe booster age/size, but dollar for dollar, it's a super choice.


----------



## cschick (Aug 28, 2007)

I found its straps/buckles annoying, but it is a great seat to haul about the country with you and not worry too much about it.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

I'd rather see a 2 year old rear facing in a Scenera than, say, forward facing in a Britax Frontier.

I'd rather see a newborn in a Scenera, than, say, any Britax convertible.

Its biggest asset is that it fits kids from birth to around 3-4 years, and is EXTREMELY affordable. For parents on a budget, if you tell them they can spend 50 dollars and not need to worry about buying a new car seat for another 3.5 years, that can be a big relief.

It's bare bones. No padding, no fun features, but it's got a tall shell, relatively tall top harness position compared to other under-100 convertibles, and it fits kids from birth. I love that this is an option for parents


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

I love them, use them for my daycare kids. I can EASILY fit 3 across in all 3 of our cars, and they are really easy to install. They've gotten most of my daycare kiddos to 2 years of age rear facing.....a whole year longer than they rear face in their parent's cars....and only one child has had to use another seat before switching to a turbo booster.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
I'd rather see kids in a Scenera than some of the spendier seats, to be honest.

It's not cute and it's not cushy, and installing RFing can be a PITA, and it won't get most kids to a safe booster age/size, but dollar for dollar, it's a super choice.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
I'd rather see a 2 year old rear facing in a Scenera than, say, forward facing in a Britax Frontier.

Its biggest asset is that it fits kids from birth to around 3-4 years, and is EXTREMELY affordable. For parents on a budget, if you tell them they can spend 50 dollars and not need to worry about buying a new car seat for another 3.5 years, that can be a big relief.


So...what does someone on a budget do after the 40 lbs limit?If the kid is not ready to sit in a booster safely,is it actually more cost effective to buy a more expensive seat like the my ride 65?


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
I love them, use them for my daycare kids. I can EASILY fit 3 across in all 3 of our cars, and they are really easy to install. They've gotten most of my daycare kiddos to 2 years of age rear facing.....a whole year longer than they rear face in their parent's cars....and only one child has had to use another seat before switching to a turbo booster.

Do you think you could get 2 Sceneros and still buckle up a booster?


----------



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

its chintzy feeling compared to our BLVD. Never despite hours and hours of trying, pool noodles, rolled up towels, hours of reading on the internet, with the help of 3 large adults have I been able to successfully install in RFing in ANY car with or without latch.
It's our travel seat, and because of the install issues we've always installed it FFing, it has been fine for that.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rere* 
Thanks for all the replies.

So...what does someone on a budget do after the 40 lbs limit?If the kid is not ready to sit in a booster safely,is it actually more cost effective to buy a more expensive seat like the my ride 65?









If a child hits 40 lbs and is over two, and you're still working with a really tight budget, I'd go with a seat like the Evenflo Generations or the Evenflo Maestro, both higher harnessing weight seats under 100 dollars. They don't make fantastic boosters, but they'll keep the kid in a harness a few years more









If you're buying from birth, and you have the option, I'd rather see a parent purchase the My Ride than the Scenera, because it lasts longer, is more user friendly, has a taller shell, keeps kids rear facing longer, and has higher top slots and weight maximum.

For some parents, though, that jump from 50 to 150 is pretty insurmountable.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rere* 
Thanks for all the replies.

So...what does someone on a budget do after the 40 lbs limit?If the kid is not ready to sit in a booster safely,is it actually more cost effective to buy a more expensive seat like the my ride 65?









One relatively economical (all things considered) combination would be Scenera from birth to 3.5ish and then Graco Nautilus harnessed to 6ish, highbacked booster to 10ish, and backless booster to seatbelt age. $200, start to finish.

For the same $200 start to finish, you could go Graco MyRide from birth to age 5ish, then Graco Turbobooster highbacked to 9ish and backless to seatbelt age.

Or Learning Curve TrueFit to Turbobooster -- the Learning Curve only RFs to 35#, but it has a taller shell. This combination would be a better choice for a tall thin kid, and it's in the $200 total range as well.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rere* 
Thanks for all the replies.

So...what does someone on a budget do after the 40 lbs limit?If the kid is not ready to sit in a booster safely,is it actually more cost effective to buy a more expensive seat like the my ride 65?









After the 40lb limit, you can use a seat like the Graco Nautilus that is FF only, but converts to a booster. It costs about $150, so the entire carseat years would be covered by $200 (which is really not bad for 10-12 years of carseat usage).

The MyRide doesn't have as tall a harness as the Nautilus, so some kids will outgrow it (by height) before they are booster ready, then they will need something like the Nautilus. But it would get a lot of kids to booster age too. And on the plus side, it would keep a lot of kids RF for longer than the Scenera, which is a huge safety advantage. It's also a cushier, cozier seat.

Keep in mind that FF seats are almost always outgrown by height, not weight. Kids won't make it to 65lbs in a MyRide (or most other 65lb seats) unless they are very short and very heavy. But most kids don't need to be harnessed to 65lbs, either.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Really, when budget is an issue, and the child is expected to be full-term and average-size, the best place (IMO/IME) to cut costs is skipping the infant seat. When that's out of the picture, there are a few different combinations that can keep the carseat cost to $200ish total for the entire 11 years or so that a child needs a CSR.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
If a child hits 40 lbs and is over two, and you're still working with a really tight budget, I'd go with a seat like the Evenflo Generations or the Evenflo Maestro, both higher harnessing weight seats under 100 dollars. They don't make fantastic boosters, but they'll keep the kid in a harness a few years more









If you're buying from birth, and you have the option, I'd rather see a parent purchase the My Ride than the Scenera, because it lasts longer, is more user friendly, has a taller shell, keeps kids rear facing longer, and has higher top slots and weight maximum.

For some parents, though, that jump from 50 to 150 is pretty insurmountable.

I definitely see how big that jump seems.But it seems less expensive to get the My Ride and then booster than to get the Scenero and then a harnessed foward facing seat and then booster.(but I totally get it...if you've got $50 right now and not $140...)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chickabiddy* 
One relatively economical (all things considered) combination would be Scenera from birth to 3.5ish and then Graco Nautilus harnessed to 6ish, highbacked booster to 10ish, and backless booster to seatbelt age. $200, start to finish.

For the same $200 start to finish, you could go Graco MyRide from birth to age 5ish, then Graco Turbobooster highbacked to 9ish and backless to seatbelt age.

Or Learning Curve TrueFit to Turbobooster -- the Learning Curve only RFs to 35#, but it has a taller shell. This combination would be a better choice for a tall thin kid, and it's in the $200 total range as well.

Thanks for laying out all these options.


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheGirls* 
After the 40lb limit, you can use a seat like the Graco Nautilus that is FF only, but converts to a booster. It costs about $150, so the entire carseat years would be covered by $200 (which is really not bad for 10-12 years of carseat usage).

The MyRide doesn't have as tall a harness as the Nautilus, so some kids will outgrow it (by height) before they are booster ready, then they will need something like the Nautilus. But it would get a lot of kids to booster age too. And on the plus side, it would keep a lot of kids RF for longer than the Scenera, which is a huge safety advantage. It's also a cushier, cozier seat.

Keep in mind that FF seats are almost always outgrown by height, not weight. Kids won't make it to 65lbs in a MyRide (or most other 65lb seats) unless they are very short and very heavy. But most kids don't need to be harnessed to 65lbs, either.

So if you're thinking you might end up with a tall heavy kid and you're on a budget...the Scenero and then a seat like the nautilus or turbo booster would be the way to go because the My Ride might not get a tall kid to booster ready?

This seat is for my 7 month old nephew.My daughter outgrew her convertible seat by age 2.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

Personally I'd still prefer the MyRide or the TrueFit (or the Radian if you have the extra $50), followed by a booster, if that is affordable. They're much nicer seats and more comfortable. Also they're easier to get a good install with, and easier to use the straps correctly on, which means they're easier to use safely every time. Plus you can use them longer RF, especially for a big tall kid (the TrueFit is taller, the MyRide has a heigher weight limit), so it's safer during that time. You run the risk of needing a new harnessed seat for a tall+long torsoed kid, but unless things were truely desperate financially I'd take a small chance of having to spend an extra $100 over the long term to keep the kid more comfortable and safer (seat used properly, RF longer).

You probably can't go from a Scenera to a Turbobooster- that seat is a booster only, it doesn't have a harness at all, and most kids aren't ready for a booster by the time they outgrow a Scenera. You could go from a MyRide or a TrueFit or a Radian to a Turbobooster.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

You could do Scenera + Evenflo Maestro + Turbo for right at $150.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

my plan is to have the truefit last my lo until booster time, or get a harness/booster combi seat if needed

i can see if a person has several children in a row it might be more frugal to pass down seats and use 3-4 seats per the life of a child (ie go through 5 seats over the span of 3 dc)
but for people like me with a large age gap or onlies, i think 2 long lasting seats should work well


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I'm suprised no one has mentioned that there is no EPS foam around the child in the seat.


----------



## mamasthree (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
I'm suprised no one has mentioned that there is no EPS foam around the child in the seat.


my thoughts exactly. Isn't that a minimum safety concern? Not being snarky, just asking.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I don't trust the manufacturer. For an item as important as a carseat, I want a manufacturer to recall any time they think anything MIGHT be wrong, not wait until deaths are proven.

-Angela


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
I'm suprised no one has mentioned that there is no EPS foam around the child in the seat.

That should have been on my list. I accidentally excluded it.

I wouldn't call it a 'minimal' concern, but, it's still less important that a five point harness on an affordable seat.

So...I would rather see a 1 year old rear facing in a Scenera, than forward facing in a combination seat with EPS foam, if that makes sense.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rere* 
Do you think you could get 2 Sceneros and still buckle up a booster?

It works in a 1999 Saturn SL2 and a 1996 Dodge Neon.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Maedze* 
That should have been on my list. I accidentally excluded it.

I wouldn't call it a 'minimal' concern, but, it's still less important that a five point harness on an affordable seat.

So...I would rather see a 1 year old rear facing in a Scenera, than forward facing in a combination seat with EPS foam, if that makes sense.

Yes. Energy-absorbing foam is a preferred feature, to me, but not a dealbreaker.

I often talk to people who are choosing between a Cosco Scenera and a Graco ComfortSport (both are inexpensive, short and narrow, and available in big box stores). The Scenera will keep kids rear-facing much longer, and harnessed forward-facing much longer as well. I'll always recommend the Scenera in that circumstance.


----------



## sarahr (Mar 29, 2007)

We had a very, very hard time installing it rear facing -- it didn't angle in the same way that the roundabout did. There's also almost no padding, so it didn't seem comfortable for long trips. Also, the straps got twisted almost every time.


----------



## medaroge (Dec 21, 2004)

I agree with the akward rf position, and after getting a blvd, it is nowhere as sturdy.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

We have a Scenera we use for traveling and one at the grandparents house. DS likes it just fine--in fact, he seemed to prefer it to the cushy Britax we have in my car. I think because it's less padded he feels less confined. However, for a long car trip I believe he would be more comfortable in the Britax.

My problem with the Scenera is that it can be a pain in the butt to adjust. Twice I've had to reinstall it into my ILs car at the airport because they hadn't installed it correctly or because the straps were the wrong height. And it always seems to be in the freezing rain when this happens. To change it from forward-facing to rear-facing requires rerouting all kinds of straps and it's not the easiest thing to figure out where all the straps go. But, I realize this is kinda a unique situation and for every day purposes it's a non-issue.

The only other problem we had with the seat is that it was impossible to get a tight fit RFing in my MIL's car (we didn't try FFing). Luckily, it worked just fine in my FIL's car and that's the one they picked us up in. Otherwise, I'm not sure what we would have done.

Oh, I should mention that we took it on a trip to Chicago and DH installed it in all the taxis we took around the city--he had zero problems and the cabbies were all very patient about it. So, we've had good experiences with it too!


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I must be weird or something, but I LOVE the Scenera. I find it super easy to adjust (easier than my Truefit or Radian), as long as you use a towel/noodle and the seatbelt (the LATCH/UAS sucks) I can install it anywhere in about 2 minutes. It's lighweight and easy to carry, stands up well when not in the car, etc, etc.

The only reason we replaced it was that it wasn't padded enough for the 4 hour drive to my IL's. DS would cry through the last hour of the trip.

The straps are no more twisty than any other seat. But I've never owned a Britax, and it seems like most of the people who complain about it are people who own Britaxes.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
I don't trust the manufacturer. For an item as important as a carseat, I want a manufacturer to recall any time they think anything MIGHT be wrong, not wait until deaths are proven.

-Angela

Ditto.

In the past I've had some major issues with Dorel products and their lousy CS too, which makes me VERY hesitant to buy their products, especially something as important as a car seat.


----------



## moondiapers (Apr 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noobmom* 
We have a Scenera we use for traveling and one at the grandparents house. DS likes it just fine--in fact, he seemed to prefer it to the cushy Britax we have in my car. I think because it's less padded he feels less confined. However, for a long car trip I believe he would be more comfortable in the Britax.

My problem with the Scenera is that it can be a pain in the butt to adjust. Twice I've had to reinstall it into my ILs car at the airport because they hadn't installed it correctly or because the straps were the wrong height. And it always seems to be in the freezing rain when this happens. To change it from forward-facing to rear-facing requires rerouting all kinds of straps and it's not the easiest thing to figure out where all the straps go. But, I realize this is kinda a unique situation and for every day purposes it's a non-issue.

The only other problem we had with the seat is that it was impossible to get a tight fit RFing in my MIL's car (we didn't try FFing). Luckily, it worked just fine in my FIL's car and that's the one they picked us up in. Otherwise, I'm not sure what we would have done.

Oh, I should mention that we took it on a trip to Chicago and DH installed it in all the taxis we took around the city--he had zero problems and the cabbies were all very patient about it. So, we've had good experiences with it too!

I haven't had to reroute the straps special to switch to FF, because when I switch to FF baby is ready for the straps to be moved up to the next slots anyway. It's a standard 5pt harness routing, not difficult at all. Or are you talking about the LATCH straps? Those just push under the seat to the other belt path....but I install without LATCH usually.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WC_hapamama* 
Ditto.

In the past I've had some major issues with Dorel products and their lousy CS too, which makes me VERY hesitant to buy their products, especially something as important as a car seat.











Notches of death, anyone?


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jeminijad* 









Notches of death, anyone?

What's that? Sounds ominous.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

The "notches of death" were on the Touriva.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-carseats-special,0,7744829.story


----------



## Wild Lupine (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The "notches of death" were on the Touriva.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-carseats-special,0,7744829.story

Wow, that article scared me almost as much as watching _The Shining_.


----------



## jeminijad (Mar 27, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *an_aurora* 
The "notches of death" were on the Touriva.

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/chi-carseats-special,0,7744829.story

Which is a Dorel product, no? The implication was not that the notches were on the Scenera, merely that Dorel has shown they are willing to look the other way when it comes to proven problems- bad problems- with products specifically marketed to keep children safe.

This very site has an Activism forum wherein mommas post which companies they boycott, some for less directly lethal decisions than Dorel's. I "boycott" them, and so I view that as a "down side" to the Scenera.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *moondiapers* 
I haven't had to reroute the straps special to switch to FF, because when I switch to FF baby is ready for the straps to be moved up to the next slots anyway. It's a standard 5pt harness routing, not difficult at all. Or are you talking about the LATCH straps? Those just push under the seat to the other belt path....but I install without LATCH usually.

Once it was to change the strap height. I use a Britax in my car that has a crank-style fully adjustable shoulder strap height, so I fully admit that I'm rather spoiled in that regard.

The other time was to change the seat from FF to RF. We used the LATCH and when I pulled them through the clips around they were facing the wrong way and then I had to switch them side to side again. I also seem to recall there was some confusion on my part as to whether straps went over or under other straps.

As I mentioned, it was complicated because I just wasn't familiar with the seat (we hadn't bought ours yet, this is one that says at the ILs house). Standing in the pickup lane at a major airport in the freezing rain after traveling for 5 hours is not the best time or place to figure out how to use a new carseat correctly.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

I don't trust the manufacturer. For an item as important as a carseat, I want a manufacturer to recall any time they think anything MIGHT be wrong, not wait until deaths are proven.
Yep. That, coupled w/the fact that the seat has NO EPS foam in the head area, is a deal breaker for me. For someone who can't afford a different seat or for a child who will be FF in another seat when he could be RF in the Scenera, I'm sure that it's the best choice in those scenarios, but I'd never put my kid in one. I'd eat Ramen noodles for however long it took so that I could afford a seat made by a company that I trusted w/my child's life AND had energy absorbing foam around his head.

Car seats are a big deal to me, so I took the Chicago Trib article verrry seriously. Plus, if you play with a Scenera, well....you can see how flimsy it is compared to other seats.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

The thing is, the scenera is a safe seat and passes all testing, regardless of how you feel about the company. Yes, the notches of death were a horrible example of a car seat company not being responsible, but to be fair, we do not know if the children injured were properly restrained in the seat (proper harness tightness, strap routing, install, etc). Obviously this was not an issue when testing with crash test dummies.

Since then, I have not heard of other issues with their seats and they did change the design. The company also is only the 3rd company to come out with a seat with a rfing limit over 35lbs and has come out with what seems to be some really good side impact technology.

I think there is harm in telling parents not to buy a scenera or making them feel bad if that's all they can afford. It tests fine, the notches are gone, and it is a great economical seat. I'm a total car seat nut, but have no qualms about my kiddos riding in a scenera (which we own for the in-laws car) or the Apex (same deal) or the CA which is my ds 2's primary seat because without that seat he'd be ffing at 2 1/2.


----------



## KayleeZoo (Apr 8, 2003)

Quote:

Since then, I have not heard of other issues with their seats and they did change the design
The big problem with Dorel has been that you *don't* hear of issues- until kids die. Same with Evenflo- emails that were subpoenaed showed that higher-ups in the company knew that there were serious issues with seats still being manufactured, and the higher-ups said (and were quoted in emails), when asked why they were still making/selling those seats, "Because they are still selling"

Now I'm sure that the people who were responsible for these issues have long since been fired. But do you want to trust those companies with your child's life? Realistically, it's probably fine. Dorel and Evenflo have doubtless cleaned up their respective acts. But some of us just can't justify taking a chance, when there are so many other choices out there.

ETA- I've seen CPSTs on this forum say that they recommend the Scenera all the time- but wouldn't use one for their own kids.


----------



## mrsfrenchy (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm not sure how it compares with most other seats, but my MIL has a scenera and my taller 18 month old is about to outgrow it RFing as far as high limits go, but has plenty of room in our Saftey1st Avenue (which was only $30 more and much easier to install RFing)


----------



## Latte Mama (Aug 25, 2009)

We have a Scenera for DH's car in which DS rides very little (less than weekly). In my car we have a Boulevard CS. DH had little problem installing it RF with a towel. I have a strong feeling that my son is going to outgrow it by height before long. He's off the charts heightwise for his age.

I'll be posting at some point for recommendations on what to get next!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KayleeZoo* 
The big problem with Dorel has been that you *don't* hear of issues- until kids die. Same with Evenflo- emails that were subpoenaed showed that higher-ups in the company knew that there were serious issues with seats still being manufactured, and the higher-ups said (and were quoted in emails), when asked why they were still making/selling those seats, "Because they are still selling"

Now I'm sure that the people who were responsible for these issues have long since been fired. But do you want to trust those companies with your child's life? Realistically, it's probably fine. Dorel and Evenflo have doubtless cleaned up their respective acts. But some of us just can't justify taking a chance, when there are so many other choices out there.

ETA- I've seen CPSTs on this forum say that they recommend the Scenera all the time- but wouldn't use one for their own kids.

I trust Dorel with my child's life every day, and feel perfectly safe with my car seat choice of the complete air because he definitely is safer rfing in that seat than ffing in anything else.


----------



## Maedze (Dec 16, 2008)

ALL companies, not just Dorel and Evenflo, have some seriously bad marks on their records.

Graco has the Crappysport, which caused many parents to turn their children forward facing well before the first birthday.

Britax has embarassed itself with lack of innovation, with the "Advocate", with the recent disastrous testing by TC and NHTSA. They haven't even had the decency to respond to inquiries about that testing.

Sunshine Kids, which produces what is arguably one of the 'best' child restraints ever made, also makes the Mitety Tite, which could easily kill someone and probably all ready has either contributed to injury or death of a child.

Dorel had the Notches of Death.

That being said...Graco has produced the finest lineup of child restraints any company has to offer, from the Snugride 35, to the My Ride, to the Nautilus to the Turbobooster.

Britax's convertibles may be wretched, but they just introduced the first booster with a crotch strap and also put the minimum age of use on the Frontier at two.

Sunshine Kids' makes a true convertible that fits kids from birth to age 6 or more, tethers rear racing and has a 45 pound rear facing limit.

Evenflo made the first 'affordable' convertible to go over 40 pounds (Triumph Advance) and has recently produced some very cheap HWH seats.

Dorel produced the first 'affordable' combination seat over 40 pounds (Apex) and has also introduced one of the first convertibles to go over 35 pounds rear facing (Complete Air).

Is the Scenera nice and foofy? No. Is it safe? Yes. Would I use it for one of my kids? Absolutely.


----------



## triscuitsmom (Jan 11, 2007)

Maedze if we were on c-s.org I'd use the Thanks feature but since we're here I'll say thank you for making me think about the whole thing a little differently. You're right. The Tribune article freaked me right out and I got rid of my Scenera and havn't bought a Dorel seat since (despite owning 7 or 8 seats and only have two kids







)

But you've made me take pause and reconsider. And that's saying a lot. That being said I probably won't need a Dorel seat for a long time as my kids are still rearfacing and I love me my Radians







Plus I'm going to need narrow seats to get three across when we buy a vehicle in the spring


----------



## Natsuki (May 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snoopy5386* 
Never despite hours and hours of trying, pool noodles, rolled up towels, hours of reading on the internet, with the help of 3 large adults have I been able to successfully install in RFing in ANY car with or without latch.

The horrendous RF installation is its biggest drawback IMO (and the lack of EPS foam around the head).

I can get it rearfacing in cars with 3 pool noodles taped in a pyramid with a seatbelt/locking clip but never with the LATCH rf'ing and it's quite a pain.

FF it is an easy install though (though the bottom of the seat leaves marks on leather b/c it's got a jagged edge).


----------



## tsk_mum (Nov 2, 2005)

I think the buckle/latch is hard to undo, it doesnt seem like a very comfy seat for long rides - very little padding, the shoulder straps are very close & rub my DDs neck


----------

